# Ram Air Concept Parts



## Mrgto2200 (Jun 17, 2007)

Does anyone have any websites or anywhere that I can get or convert my GTO to the Ram Air Concept body style?? 

it looks like this Pontiac GTO Ram Air 6 Concept - Supercars.net


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum..

Those are concept pics of the new GTO that never made it.

The front looks to be a Monaro front or close to it. The duck tail I have seen on other cars but don't know where they got them. PFYC carries GTO parts but I have not seen what you are looking for there. I haven't a clue where you can get the rest of the parts. Banshee makes R-A hoods, and fascias although not quite like that.

GTO Parts and Accessories Store - 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO - PFYC


----------



## B.G.GRUFF (Nov 13, 2007)

Did you try gtora6.com?:confused
I can't encourage nor discourage you from doing business with Anthem Motors, just do your homework.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Thats a GTO RA6, anyone with an 04-06 GTO can make it, it will cost thousands. A GTO that needs work would be the best way to go about making one instead of taking a perfectly good GTO and stripping it.


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

Is this the same hood as the Gravana Woodward (Type-W)???


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sure, doesn't matter anyway. Gravana doesn't sell the woodward hood anymore anyway... Or I WOULD buy one.


----------



## O4PLAYA (Nov 7, 2006)

http://gtora6.com/ra6_body_parts.htm

and Anthem Motors actually builds and sells the kit 
AnthemMotors.com Sports & Muscle Cars - Drive Fun!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I like the fender badges. I like the kit too. 
If I had extra cash I'd do it.


----------

